# Nappy stripping



## Lu28

Seeing as I've had my nappies for about 3 months now I figured I should probably strip them at some point, especially seeing as the ittis now seem to be poo repellent :wacko:

Does anyone have a relatively easy way of doing this? Not too sure where to start to be honest.

:flower:


----------



## sugarpuff

this link seems pretty good https://www.litegreenliving.com/stripping-cloth-diapers - it was recommended to me a while ago


----------



## Vici

I am just doing a load now. This is how i do mine :)

Cycle on 95 degrees with nothing in machine but 1 cup of white vinegar in drawer (to clean machine) - i do this periodically though and only did it before this strip as I hadn't done it for a while)
Nappies in on 60degree wash with full dose of powder
60degree wash with no powder
Rinse until bubbles are gone (I am currently on my 7th rinse!!)

When I do ittis or pockets, I only do inserts and wash outers on 40degrees in the same way :)

The most important thing that I have seen through the variations is to ensure all the bubbles have gone as a strip wash is there to essentially get rid of any detergent build up :D


----------



## anothersquish

The link looks complicated ROFL I might just be dumb..
anyway...how I do it.

Chuck nappies in on a fast wash at 30 (rinse, its just quicker that the actual rinse wash and does the same job!) then a full load of detergent (though I have been meaning to try doing it with a dishwasher tablet as Ive seen that elsewhere but I dun wanna kill my nappies!) at 60. Then I simply rinse them over and over and over until the water in the machine contains no bubbles at all. 
I stip ALL my nappies this way, no faffing with different things. I also always put them through at least once rinse cycle after every wash to help prevent any detergent buildup.

NB I usually end up doing between 4 and 6 rinses.


----------



## saraendepity

there are a few ways to do it..like the others have said (full wash with lots of powder, wash with no powder inse,rinse,rinse etc etc etc) or you can do it with a dishwasher tablet or if you wanna go to the extreme you can do a fairy liquid strip - hand wash in hot (ish) water then rinse out a few times by hand then in the mahine with full load of washing powder and then rinse rinse rinse :D 

HTH's


----------



## Lu28

So this isn't a process to begin in the evening then? I could see me being there all night doing rinses!


----------



## Vici

I normally start mine in the evening. First wash on at teat time and then second with no soap on at bed and then rinse away in the morning!


----------



## anothersquish

I often stick em on in the afternoon/evening and just leave them in the machine overnight and carry on rinsing in the morning :)


----------



## sezzlebum

the fairy liquid strip wash is good for getting creams off ;)


----------



## Lu28

Hmm, here's hoping I have enough nappies left to do it then, I don't have any sposies to put her in!


----------



## anothersquish

you could shove them all through a rinse and wash cycle and take out a few to use tonight and tomorrow and strip the others then strip the next lot you do as well :)


----------

